# This ammo attracts a magnet?



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm interested in purchasing some .30-06 online. The listing states, "THIS AMMO ATTRACTS A MAGNET" What's the significance of that? It's milsurp, so I assume the case is brass.

Any insight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Either steel cased or steel core in the bullet.

.....Alan.


----------



## kypossumdog (Jun 2, 2004)

It is disallowed by some ranges so make sure where you shoot they have no restrictions. 

Being milsurp does not automatically mean it is brass cased. Plenty of milsurp is steel cased often with a lacquer, or even metal coating such as brass or copper, over the steel. I don't recall ever seeing steel cased .30-06, but I couldn't swear it doesn't exist.

A magnetic bullet can have either a steel core(we're talking mild steel,so not armor piercing) or have a steel jacket that is coated with a thin layer of copper.

Would this be Greek surplus? If so it is considered to be good ammo.


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes, it's the Greek HXP from CMP.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

All my Russian 7.62 milsurp is steel cased.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

If it the CMP military Greek surplus ammunition in .30-06 Springfield, then it is a steel cored bullet with a brass case. I have some of it in my stockpile, from a bulk order thru CMP that a bunch of us did a while back..

If firing the .30-06 Springfield ammunition in a rifle, I don't think that any indoor range would allow that.....

Definately not armor piercing ammunition..

Seedspreader - my Russian mil-surplus 7.62X25mm Tokarev and 7.62X54mm from the spam cans, are all steel cored projectiles and steel cased.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

What does CMP stand for? I haven't heard of them. Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

firegirl969 said:


> What does CMP stand for? I haven't heard of them. Thanks!



Civilian Marksmanship Program.

Its a Govt run operation set up to help train and supply citizens with weapons and ammo

http://www.odcmp.com/about_us.htm


----------

